# Happy 1st Birthday Carma!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I can hardly believe that you're really a year old already. You've grown so much from my crazy, wild, fuzzy little badger to the beautiful, smart, sweet girl that you are now, and you have changed my life so much. I honestly can not wait to see what we accomplish this next year. I think it will be a big one for both of us. 

Happy birthday Christmas puppy. I love you, babygirl. :wub:










Frozen spit floofy beard


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Carma!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Carma, what a wonderful girl.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

That last picture is adorable! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy birthday Carma, you gorgeous thing!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Carma! She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think her stacked picture disappeared 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday. They grow up so fast.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Belated 1st birthdy pretty girl. Wishing you lots of fun this year.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow!!! Beautiful. I want one, or three.

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday. She is beautiful!


----------

